# Arthur Benjamin



## irinap

*Arthur Benjamin*








18 September 1893 - 10 April 1960​
Arthur Leslie Benjamin was an Australian composer, pianist, conductor and teacher. He wrote numerous attractive compositions, including several operas, orchestral works, a harmonica concerto, vocal and chamber music, and also had a great commercial success with his Jamaican Rumba.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Benjamin


----------



## Sid James

I like his music, I did a review of a cd of his chamber music I recently got on the http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers-5.html#post275239 thread on this forum. He was more like an expatriate Australian, he lived most of his live overseas, esp. the UK. A bit like Percy Grainger in that regard. Good to see you like his music, not many people seem to know his music, he was one of those composers whose style sits comfortably following the trends happening between the two world wars, eg. so-called Impressionism, neo-classicism and incorporating things like Jamaican music, such as in his greatest hit which you mention, _Jamaican Rhumba_. Generally he does not go too deep, he's easy listening, well crafted and refined.


----------

